# Hamm September 2010



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Just to let you all know we have booked the coach for September, its another 55 seater exec, aircon, DVD player, hot and cold drinks, TOILET! and if you are lucky - Jelly Babies!!!!! contact either myself of Graz for further information.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

12 Seats now BOOKED.
Get in here quick people!!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Up we go!!!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

All pms replied to - apologies for the delay :whistling2:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Just to confirm the pickup points for Septembers run

Lincoln - Depart 7pm

Arrive Birchanger services (M11) 9pm - Depart 9.30pm

Arrive Thurrock services (M25) 22.15 - short stop

Arrive Stop 24 services 23.30

Hope this is ok for you all so far any other questions give myself of Graz a PM :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Up we go! Limited seats left.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Afternoon Bump!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Bump! Limited seats left


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Graz said:


> Bump! Limited seats left



Another two gone, i'll update this week with how many are left, we have access to a second coach if required.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Up we go people!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

One more seat down, bring on the show!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

And another :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump o'clock! we still have seats left, get in touch


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Book us*

:lol2:Hi

After last years superb trip, we don't want to miss out, book us three seats for now.


Can't wait

Graham & Janice


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Metamorphosis said:


> :lol2:Hi
> 
> After last years superb trip, we don't want to miss out, book us three seats for now.
> 
> ...



Booked! :no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like its going to be another good one, :no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

*Itinery*

Here's a breakdown of our route :2thumb:

Depart points / times

Lincoln 19.00

Birchanger services M11 21.00

short break depart 21.30

Thurrock / Dartford crossing M25 22.15

Stop 24 services 23.30

shuttle check-in 23.45

crossing time approx 00.45 tbc

the show opens at 10am, we have a queue jump facility, the show closes at 4pm, at which point we reconvene at the Sun Cafe across the car park and grab a snack while waiting on the return coach, we tend to get back to Lincoln for around 6am

Hope this helps.

JC.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Not many left people! Grab the last few!!!!!


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

can i have two seats please


----------



## steve.clifton (Jun 29, 2010)

*hamm*

hi,
i would like two seats please,
could you tell me how much and date?
i did send pm, but not sure if you received it,
we could meet the coach at thurrock,
many thanks
steve.c


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

i sent you a pm few days ago about two seats


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

(((Is this the date for the show))))
*11th September 2010: Hamm - Germany*
*Location:* Zentralhallen Hamm, Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2-4, 59063 Hamm, Germany

Is this the (post code RM16 3BG) for Thurrock services pick up point (M25) 22.15 - short stop

How much is the coach trip there and back!

How can i pay for the trip, is paypale ok! (are there other payment options)

Im going to be bringing back some geckos what sort of boxes/packaging am i required to bring if any!

Do i need to bring my passport!

Do i need any other paper work to bring with me as i have not a clue bringing back geckos?

Is there a mobile number of the person that is running the coach that i will be on just incase 
i get lost or cant find you on the pic up points there and coming back.

Do we get a email or sent to us our confirmation ticket or do we just turn up at the coach pick up points.

sorry for all the questions, but thanks for your time and prob looking for 2 seats.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

spoke to you on the phone and thanks for answering all the questions, see you there. :devil:



exboyz04 said:


> (((Is this the date for the show))))
> *11th September 2010: Hamm - Germany*
> *Location:* Zentralhallen Hamm, Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2-4, 59063 Hamm, Germany
> 
> ...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Will you guys be doing a houten trip at all in October????


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

its unlikely this time, however i will look into costs for the coach for reference :whistling2:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

*Spare seats!*

Just to update you all, there are 7 seats, as 2 people have just dropped out, a few as of yet unconfirmed attendees so be quick if you fancy it!


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Whoop whoop I can't wait 25 days to go!!!!!!!!!! By far the best show!!!!!
And the coauch is great fun


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

5 Seats left guys!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump :notworthy:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

_Couple of drop outs over the weekend, two seats just gone too, get in touch if you are still looking for a way to get there  _


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there.

could you please send me details of the costs and what requirements you have for bringing back anything live we buy on the day?

Nic


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

I found this page helpfull for EU Shows:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...meetings/80770-guide-eu-shows-1st-timers.html


----------



## Ferretboy (May 24, 2010)

another seat gone


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

2 people are refusing to get in contact so their seats are up for grabs, 3 seats in total left!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Make that two seats :no1:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Free Bump if there are any seats left..

I cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not long to go now......


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

is ther any last min seats up for grabs?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

All gone now folks, nice full coach ;D


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Getting to excited for words now I can't wait to go.:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

YAY!!!!

Only wish my kindle would turn up in time for the trip 

I'm so glad we are are taking the chunnel, everytime I go on the ferry I imagine it turning out like this!

LiveLeak.com - Pacific Sun Cruise liner in very heavy seas. Internal CCTV footage.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Days left people


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah 1 more sleep to go I'm so excited, can't wait !!!!!!!!!! I've been driving people at work mad all day with ramble !!!!!!!


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Can u take pics @ the Rep show & video!

Not long to go before we are there :flrt:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Here we go people!

Il look forward to seeing you at the pickup points!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

A space came up in a friends car so i decided to go last min, its my first time I am so excited, oh and its my birthday!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> A space came up in a friends car so i decided to go last min, its my first time I am so excited, oh and its my birthday!


Happy birthday love!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Arrrgh todays the day!!!!

So exciting woohooooooo

Can any one please confirm where the pick up point is in Lincoln.... Unity Square, but where abouts? Can anyone please help lol!!! Or is everyone meeting somewhere before hand.. we aim to arrive at 6ish

If someone could please text me, I would be so greatful...

07835271432


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

*Thanks for a good trip!*

hiya,

don't know whether this is the correct place since i'm new to this forum; but JC and Graz ran a good show; i had a great time and no problems at all.

ps. thanks for the jelly snakes!


----------



## Ferretboy (May 24, 2010)

try this thread  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/578233-were-back-new-post.html


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

cheers


----------

